# A Tree!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just a tester to see how the new camera handles, quite happy with it. reduced by 50% in size, sharpened and then compressed to get the file size down to 56K


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

this one shows the auto focus hit the branch and not the monkey, impossible to tell as the critter was 20 feet up in a tree (a different tree) at the time.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bloody hell!! I knew Whittlesey was in the wilds, but its worse than I thought!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Been to Woburn Safari Park with Caitlin's school.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

does colours OK as well


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done Paul









I`m glad I didn`t take the photo of the monkey as I`m sure Jason would suggest it was a self portrait


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its not that hairy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Now I'm getting used to it got to start taking pictures rather than snaps and also work on watches! this guy reminded me of Jase


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

In PG 'Youve got AA friend'


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Revenge
















Actually thinking about it Paul that`s being unkind to the Penguin


----------

